# Just Landed A Rare Ross Barracuda



## jungleterry (Mar 22, 2016)

This is a 65 version one year only color.Flamboyant purple.My wife and i have over 50 barracudas and this is the first time we have found this color.Its pictured in the 66 catalog .Like to thank a fellow cabe member Paul up in Rhode island area for helping to make this happen for usWe are serious Ross Barracuda collectors and great to find a rare one like this.Thanks for looking .Take care Terry and Tammy


----------



## greenephantom (Mar 22, 2016)

Solid score. Great lines on those Ross bikes. Hard as heck to find a decent one. On the vague hunt for a Marlin myself, or one of the tank cruisers that used the same lines. 
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## jungleterry (Mar 22, 2016)

I have a marlin and a crazy looking toranato from 67


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 22, 2016)

Looks much better then the crusty one I picked up for you.


----------



## jungleterry (Mar 22, 2016)

yes for sure but now i can restore that one to match perfectly ,plus the seat is from that one you bought for me, it was nicer believe it or not.Thank you again for making that happen.


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 22, 2016)

Yes surprisingly the seat was pretty clean considering. The seat bar (sissy bar) looked different though


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 22, 2016)

Hopefully Chris did a good packing job


----------



## jungleterry (Mar 22, 2016)

yea it looked just like it did when he shipped it ,can't believe all the years we have been searching we saw that one by you on the  west coast and was so excited and now  4 weeks later on the east coast.This one is super clean so i will restore the one you picked up to look the same .Yours had the black wheels and this one the white walls.They will both stay in the collection.Thanks to you and Chris i have two great bikes.There not CWC but still cool .Thank you again hope i can return the favors.


----------

